# Cerradura electrónica con clave en memoria eeprom y cambio de clave PIC 16F877A CCS



## luismigueld88 (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto de cerradura electrónica con el pic 16f877a en ccs, ya tengo la simulación y código en CCS con una clave (7 2 3 ) predeterminada para el acceso a la puerta, les pido su apoyo para modificar el codigo CCS de tal forma que el usuario del sistema de cerradura pueda cambiar la clave predeterminada.

adjunto simulación en proteus y archivos de CCS, ...


----------



## miguelus (Ene 11, 2014)

Buenos días.

En el Foro, no ha mucho, apareció un diseño de una cerradura con clave, este diseño lo firmaba el compañero Carlos Diaz, la clave se puede cambiar desde el propio teclado.
El código está escrito en ASM, no tendría que haber problemas para pasarlo a *C*... si conocemos *C* y *ASM*  ,  (lo que no es mi caso  )

Sal U2


----------

